# Day 33 and no sign of my period!



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Freaking out - no sign of my period and just want it to start! How ironic all these years you don't want your period to start when trying to conceive and then you bloody well want it! Really worried which i know of course doesn't help. Had my endomentria scratch nearly 2 weeks ago now on day 21. I imagine this is a common problem but just need some support and reassurance. Can't get my mind off it and really hard to concentrate on work. Everything is so up in the air. Being vague with work about my treatment also doesn't help and then i have had 2 super stressful days at work and i just feel like running away!!!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't worry  

Every other week or so someone has the same problem as you on here (have a look over the last few pages) and its incredibly stressful and really hard to deal with, but it will come and things will get moving honey. Try not to worry, you aren't alone and I know its hard but soon it will start and you will be in the 2ww and getting a lovely BFP before you know it  

Xxx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

How long is your cycle normally? Maybe do a pregnancy test if you are normally very regular? Being stressed shouldn't delay your period unless it delays ovulation, it should come 12-14 or so days after ovulation and assuming that ovulation occurred no amount of stress will stop it! Good luck  x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi spatty, I'm sorry for what you're going through  

If you had your scratch a couple of weeks ago then there is the vaguest of chances that your delayed period could be related.  I think that it's pretty rare (my clinic had never heard of it before) but I missed a period completely after my scratch.  I know of someone else on this forum whose periods was very late after theirs too.

If it doesn't come soon then I would definitely contact your clinic for a scan to see what's happening and to check what's going on with your lining.

I hope that things settle soon xx


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks - definitely not pregnant as you have to have protected sex before you have endometrial scratch - it's all such a head  ! I am usually very regular - 29 - 30 day cycle - only maybe twice a year it goes to 31 or 32. But never 34!! I am glad to hear it's common but doesn't make it any less stressful. Thanks for your responses. Nice to have the support


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Hi Molly - thanks, great advice. I go on holiday in 5 weeks so getting worried as it was perfect planning to have a 2 week break after finding out yay or nay. Good idea re scan. Think will wait to see what happens over weekend and then call them. It's so stressful


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ah, ok I didn't know that unprotected sex was off the cards if having a scratch. Good luck, I hope it turns up soon!! X


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Called the hospital today - they said to wait another week and i if nothing then they will induce period via pills. Day 35 today - i feel like i am getting some sort of cramps all day but nothing. Sitting her watching a movie with a kit kat and decided to treat myself to a tiny little drop of red wine. I know you aren't meant to have it but i feel like a little will make me feel a bit better. Is that awful? It's amazing how  whatever you do you feel guilty. Seeing all the lovely people in the streets enjoying the sunshine and what looks like not a care in the world - i miss those days.....sometimes i just feel like giving up....


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up honey - having a glass of wine, or even a whole chocolate gateaux, is not going to affect anything. As long as you eat relatively healthy you can have a treat or two, and as long as you aren't getting smashed you can have a few drinks. You aren't stimming or in the 2WW so enjoy the sun for as long as you can.

I know some people are incredibly strict with themselves but I am a big believer in being kind to yourself and if that means having a few treats then it's worth it.

It's not that uncommon for women to skip a period altogether - I think the stats are about 1 a year on average. 

If nothing happens and you have to have the pill it isn't going to make any difference to anything and in the grand scheme of treatment and pregnancy, 7 or even 21 days isn't much really when you think about it, and it certainly doesn't impact the eventual outcome.

You will be ok honey   Maybe think about keeping a diary or something like that to help you vent etc, or do some meditation or relaxation tapes - there are some really popular fertility ones.

Good luck and let us know how you get on  

Xxx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Have you been taking baby aspirin at all?  I figured out if I take it during the first two weeks of my cycle it prevents/delays ovulation.....had many of a delayed cycle last year due to that!


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Hi - no not been taking baby aspirin - what's that for? I thought it's if you have an issue with blood clotting or thick blood? Still waiting - day 37. Clinic said they can give me a pill to bring it on but would rather it happen naturally. This whole thing is such a  ....mother nature is cruel.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Baby aspirin can help blood flow to ovaries and help you get pregnant, and also prevent miscarriage.  My FE recommended it.  However if I take it during the first bit of my cycle.  As your clinic.


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Period is here! 9 days late...called hospital and going in tomorrow which is day 3. Is that the right day for short protocol. The fun and games begin...nervous, excited and scared.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah excellent news! I started my stims on cd3.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Spatty14 (May 7, 2014)

Terrified - first injection tonight!!


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Glad it turned up and good luck!! Xx


----------



## Sally1108 (Sep 8, 2014)

I am the same as you - waiting for period to start ivf - periods are 30 - 35 days and I'm now in day 43 

Frustrated and unable to concentrate - wasn't stressed about starting - was looking forward to it - as everyday passes I get more stressed 

Hope mine shows tomorrow like yours did 

X


----------



## iwantabigbelly (May 27, 2015)

Hey Sally, Mine hasnt showed up at all and they aren't worried about it and has just left me on buserelin for an extra week. So don't stress yourself out, sometimes the drugs mean you miss it altogether but its fine. Xx


----------



## Sally1108 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi iwantabigbelly 

Still no sign  day 46! 

I have no drugs in my system - not starting ivf till period starts  

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sally honestly honey, don't worry - all the stress causes loads of people to have delayed cycles. It might be worth a quick call to your clinic, they can give you norerthisterone to start your cycle: there is no problem with using that on a short protocol IVF cycle and used quite commonly. Good luck  

Xxx


----------



## Ellie1982 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Hun,

I hope your period arrives soon!! 
Don't feel guilty for having a glass of red wine, how any of us go through all this without hitting harder stuff i have no idea lol. 
We have started a 2nd cycle of IVF (1st cycle BFN 4 years ago) and I willed my period to come..did it, NO! Finally called the clinic and had a moan and no sooner had i put the phone down I came on! 
Think positive and in the meantime grab another kitkat!!  

Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## iwantabigbelly (May 27, 2015)

hey, 

I still haven't had my period, Im day 46 and had another scan this morning, my lining has naturally thinned out with the buserelin. Im starting my stims medication tomorrow so it doesn't always come, mine wont and its nothing to worry about.

Have the clinic booked you in for a scan to see what's going on or given you some meds to induce it? 

xx


----------



## Sally1108 (Sep 8, 2014)

Day 48 :/ no sign 

Spoke to clinic yesterday and they are phoning me today with a plan HOWEVER...... 

Woke up this morning with a rash and feeling crap - I have shingles :/ 

Literally been crying all morning - cant start with clinic yet and I can't go to my friends birthday sat as I can't be near preg women and a couple of the girls are :/ feel more abnormal than I normally do 

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah honey I'm so sorry  

Try to think of it this way: if your period had been on time the symptoms of shingles wouldn't have shown up until you had already started, in which case you probably would have had to cancel. I think your body must have known and was trying to look after you.

Although having said all that I realise it is absolutely no consolation at all and it's completely rubbish and I'm really sorry  

Xxx


----------



## iwantabigbelly (May 27, 2015)

oh hun, that just sucks. On top of everything we have to go through being ill really is the pits. 

Like Cloudy said it really is a blessing though as you may have had a cancelled cycle if your af had showed up. 

I think Sat night calls for a takeaway. Big hugs. Xx


----------



## Flygirl42 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi, new to the site and so pleased I came across this thread. I'm also waiting for my AF to arrive before I can start my medications.. It's never NEVER been this late , day 31
And 5 days late for me.. HPT all negative  Was hoping for a positive as we are unexplained and sometimes it happens just before starting IVF, but nope they are all negative.. I'm so frustrated a Ms felt like crying last night as I just want to get started.. Does anyone know if it will delay my IVF  I'm
So worried, I really wasn't stresses on the run up
And I had a scan at my appointment which was evident I had ovulated... So where is it now?? Good luck everyone... It's nice to know here is so much support out there xx


----------



## iwantabigbelly (May 27, 2015)

hey flygirl, 

Dont worry about it, theyll be able to find a solution for it but it may mean a slight delay in your treatment, as you can see from my comments mine has been put back a week because of no af. Xx


----------



## Flygirl42 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi iwantabigbelly. (Love the name BTW!) thanks for your kind words, it seems to be quite common by looking at the threads.  . Just so frustrating..I've never wanted period pains so bad in my life!!! Lol how's yours going?


----------



## Sally1108 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes that is a good point! Onwards and upwards! 

Clinic have said when I am better the will give me norerthisterone to bring on period and get me started - lady was very blunt on the phone and I had no time to ask questions :/ 

I am doing short protocol - any one know roughly the time scales? Will it still be day 21 of period cycle to start injections? 

Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sally I started my short protocol on cd. Stims take 7 to 20 days (average 10/11) - have a look on the Useful Threads sticky, there is a link to a poll we have on how many days people stims for. Good luck xxx


----------



## Sally1108 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was given norethisterone for 14 days and have now not been taking them for 3 days - and no sign of period - I have a baseline scan tomorrow and they have said I have to have a bleed before I can start injections . I have been given all of my dates but unless af arrives tomorrow we will be back to waiting game :/ 

Any ideas ladies? This is so frustrating! Now on day 68 with no period when I was regular every month - and treatment is already 5 weeks behind 

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey I know it's frustrating, but the post norethisterone bleed normally starts 2-7 days days after your last tablet, and I'm not surprised you haven't bled yet. Most ladies find it it normally happens day 3 to day 5. If they do a scan and find you have minimal lining they can start stims without a bleed. Not all women do bleed, it's having a thin lining that the clinic want, and most people need to bleed to have a thin lining, but not all women do.

Sometimes people can have a follicular cyst that delays a bleed (this happened to me once) and although it is frustrating, it's normally just a matter of having a trigger injection.

Try not to worry honey, just use this extra time to look after yourself, and remember that this side of thing does nothing to influence the outcome of the treatment at all  

Xxx


----------

